# Wyndham Reef resort in Grand Caymen



## Ann-Marie (Aug 16, 2016)

Has anyone stayed there, and if so do you know how far it is from the Morritts Grand?  Thanks


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2016)

Google maps puts it right next door, 280m gate to gate.  4.5 stars on TripAdvisor.  I wish I could tell you something from personal experience.  Looks gorgeous.


----------



## shorts (Aug 16, 2016)

Ann-Marie said:


> Has anyone stayed there, and if so do you know how far it is from the Morritts Grand?  Thanks



We stayed there one time the year our ocean front units at Morritts weren't available due to hurricane damage. It is right next door and sometimes when at Morritts we will walk over for their entertainment. They have the Barefoot Man and Lammie and we enjoy both.

All of the units are ocean front but the electric charge is a fixed rate based on unit size and is pretty high. A lot of the units are lock offs and you share the balcony without a divider.

Our stay was a long time ago and before Wyndham was managing it but I don't think a lot has changed. HTH


----------



## GregT (Aug 18, 2016)

This is a hotel though, correct?  Not a timeshare?  Thanks!


----------



## shorts (Aug 19, 2016)

GregT said:


> This is a hotel though, correct?  Not a timeshare?  Thanks!



No, it is timeshare. Used to be called just the Reef Resort. There are many fixed week or maybe float week (not sure) owners there. I believe you can still exchange in thru Interval.

But they do also offer direct booking like a hotel and even offer an all inclusive option.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2016)

Interesting, as it is not available via Wyndham.  So wondering if Hotel division is just operating the TS resort.  

Odd


----------



## shorts (Aug 20, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> Interesting, as it is not available via Wyndham.  So wondering if Hotel division is just operating the TS resort.
> 
> Odd



I asked Wyndham about the resort and the "rumor" is that it may be a future Margaritaville location. There has been new construction there but I'm not sure what sales there is offering.


----------



## GregT (Aug 22, 2016)

shorts said:


> No, it is timeshare. Used to be called just the Reef Resort. There are many fixed week or maybe float week (not sure) owners there. I believe you can still exchange in thru Interval.
> 
> But they do also offer direct booking like a hotel and even offer an all inclusive option.



Wow -- that's big.  The Reef Resort is supposed to be a really good property.  I sent my brother there and always wanted to visit it myself.

But it's not (yet) available with Wyndham points?  That's too bad...

Edited to add:  http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...rt-grand-cayman-a-new-offering-300060696.html

Best,

Greg


----------



## TravelMamma (Aug 25, 2016)

I have been twice, most recent was July 2015.  The service is great, units need updating though.  If you get a 2 bdrm, you don't have to share the balcony as you would have both the studio and one bedroom balconies. If you like to dive, it's a great location, as they have their own dive tours right from the resort.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 2, 2016)

*Wyndham Reef Resort (Timeshare) Cayman Islands*



Ann-Marie said:


> Has anyone stayed there, and if so
> do you know how far it is from the Morritts Grand?
> 
> Thanks



The Reef became a Wyndham affiliate and extensive renovations were planned for fall 2014 to the lobby, restaurant, and other common areas.

The Reef Resort is a sprawling, upper - middle  range, 152 unit property located on Grand Cayman’s quiet East End. Every unit is an oceanfront suite and the balconies and porches offer gorgeous views of the beach. 

Though the Reef is large and spread out, it does not have the feeling of a megaresort, like _Morritt’s Tortuga Club & Resort next door._

It is a 45-minute drive from the airport.


----------



## spackler (Aug 10, 2020)

Will this *ever* be available through Club Wyndham?  

I see you can book through RCI at least.


----------

